# 1st Cycle Canc-Polyp, Why was'nt this picked up at scan prior to starting stims?



## janemidlands (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I feel I would like to share my experience this week, and ask if anyone has been in a similar position, any advice welcomed.

A bit more about me - age 42, using SD, 1st time IVF. I feel lost and devastated. If this seems a bit too long to read, please just skip to the last 2 paragraphs.

I had my initial follicle scan with my chosen clinic on the 31/07/13, and although my AMH is very low, the scan showed a follicle count of 10, which is not too bad considering age. This kept me optimistic.

I had a follow up consultation in August and my Doctor advised a long 21 day protocol would be the way to go.

I was put on BCP, and in the mean time I had to choose my DS. Due to work commitments, I had a delay in choosing my DS (such a hard task in itself) and so I remained on the BCP for 6 weeks whilst I organised my DS. I liaised with the nurses at the clinic during this time and was advised this was OK. I was then advised to comeoff the BCP for one week and then continue again, whilst waiting for the sperm to arrive. I spotted more or less continuously whilst taking the BCP, but did not get a period during my week off it. I went back on the BCP after the week off, meanwhile the sperm arrived at the clinic. I had my next clinic visit whilst still on the BCP and I had my baseline scan, which showed everything was as it should be, no issues detected, aand I was told to continue to take the BCP for another 5 days, then stop taking the BCP and on the next day I should start taking Burerelin (suprecur injections) for 7 days, and in the meantime I should get a withdrawal bleed. I did not get any bleed or spotting. I was concerned about this but I was advised to still continue with my Fostimon injections on day 8. I took these for 5 days, and then started my menopur injections, which were supposed to be for 5 days. I had my next scan at the clinic on the day after I started my 1st menopur injection. This is when my world fell apart.

At my scan, Wednesday last week, initially everything was great, they were even talking about bringing me in for EC on Saturday (this surprised me as I had only taken 1 of my menopur injections by then), I had 3 very decent follicles and some smaller ones, considering my age - I had apparently had a very satisfactory responce to the drugs and my lining was where it should be at. However, it was also noticed that there may be a polpys or could be just a fold in my lining, sonograper consulted a doctor. I was then advised I needed to have another scan by the doctor to confirm what this was.... The 2nd scan was a saline infusion ultasound I think. Anyway the results were confirmed, there was indeed a small polyp, 6mm.

The day had gone from EC in the next few days, to now talk of cancelling. World falling apart. I had a consultation with a doctor who explained 3 options - 1, go ahead with EC but can cause implantation issues. 2, go ahead with EC, have polyp removed and have FET after removal. 3, Cancel the cycle, have polyp removed and start again after removal. My head was spinning, I got extremely upset. I felt I had to cancel. I still dont know if this was the right thing to do, my age is a big factor here, 42.

What I keep asking myself now is, why was'nt the polyp picked up at the 2 previous scans? Especially the scan I had just 2 weeks before? Is it possible for a polyp to appear within 2 weeks? When this happens, it takes a few days to digest the information, and although the clinic have been lovely, I feel I need more information now. I have contacted my GP to arrange to have polyp removed on NHS, cause I just cannot afford to go private. This has such a big impact, by the time this is removed I will be 43. I also have to buy the drugs again for my next cycle, and have been charged a cancellation fee by the clinic (although the doctor I spoke to on the day, said I would only be charged for the initial scan I had in the morning of that awful day).

But I cant get this out of my head - *why wasnt the polyp picked up at the scans I had previously? Especially the scan I had just 2 weeks ago, before starting stims?* Does not make sense. This has been devastating, emotionally, physically & financially ( & those drugs aint cheap). Just to add - my GP also questioned with me, why the polyp was not picked up in that previous scan(s). I feel uncomfortable questioning my clinic about this, and scared I will have to pay another £200 or so to book a consultation with a doctor to ask why....

Jane xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Jane
I'm not sure what to say really but maybe the polyp got worse due to hormones or was hidden on the initial scan

I don't think you should have to pay for a follow up consultation and if they say you do then just ask the nurse to find out and phone you back

I know of someone on here who had a problem with a polyp which the had removed after the cycle failed


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Much sympathy, it's so difficult when new information is dropped on you and you don't know what to do for the best.  The most useful person to contact in these situations is often the practice or unit manager; explain that you are not sure whether you want to make a complaint or not but that you have concerns about how your treatment was managed and can they contact your consultant for some answers.  If you are not satisfied with the response then the first step in most clinics' complaint procedures is to arrange a meeting with the medical director, manager and someone involved in your care to talk through what happened and answer any questions.

You are entitled to an explanation and you do not have to pay to get one.  There may be a perfectly reasonable explanation, but someone should be available to take you through it in detail.  Clinics don't want formal complaints or complaints to the HFEA about them, so they will all have procedures in place to try and sort things out at an early stage.  Approaching management and just saying that you are concerned should be enough to get you the answers that you want.

Good luck.
Flower


----------

